

Show HN: 6 Months in, first iPhone app into app store today - christl11
http://www.baylisslabs.com

======
christl11
pps. the app didn't take 6 months to develop, but its been that long since I
left a full time contract to start out on my own. Also been doing some
consulting work and all the other things that come along with running your own
business.

------
gearoidoc
Small point that I frequently bring up with posts like these: Put the price on
the marketing page - thats generally a first/second qualifier in my decision
to purchase the app or not.

Looks nice though, good luck!

------
kaushalam
Oh great. We have already added many apps for iPhone. Contact us with your
idea to convert into Apps supports any version of iPhone. -
<http://www.kaushalam.com/iphone-application-development.html>

------
MaxGabriel
Cool. So, I don't know anything about music, but maybe you should consider
stating explicitly what instruments you support?

~~~
jwarren
It says this on the front page, under the Specifications tab:

 _Instrument Types: Any instrument capable of sustaining a tone in the
detection range_

The pitch detection combined with the pitch pipe means that you can use it to
tune almost anything tuneable. I've certainly tuned lots of weird things with
Cleartune over the last couple of years. I'm not sure what this app brings to
the tuner table, but I'd be interested to find out.

~~~
christl11
Yes there is a lot of good competition already established in the tuner app
area already, so its a daunting market to enter.

A lot of time was spent getting the pitch detection algorithm just right so
you get a accurate and stable reading but get it quickly. This was more
challenging that I first thought it would be.

Also I felt it would be good to be able to use the pitch pipe without having
to keep shifting back and forth between the instrument and guitar for each
string so I added an automatic mode where it plays the nearest note back based
on the one you played.

So, hopefully this app will prove a worthy contender

------
jvrossb
Would adding metronome functionality make sense for this kind of app?

~~~
christl11
I think it could, but then a metronome is often a new app in itself.

